# Evolution of a Planted Tank



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

When I first set it up 1 year ago, before I found fishforums.com
















After I found fishforums.com













Growing out my first plants 6 months ago (thanks to Simpte for all the advice)....
















and my 55 today....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looking good! Parrots feather should be seperated as well as the chain sword (looks like chain from the pic). Keeping all your stem plants spaces will allow them to grow in and not shade each other or rot the stems.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking real good. Im glad we have several mods here that all have talent in different areas. Saltwater,freshwater,plants,etc. It makes for a great overall forum that can help in almost any circumstance. 

Thanks for showing us what can be accomplished with help from the internet. 

And my thanks also go to the other mods on the board for their help in areas I am not well versed in.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad to help out whenever I can.


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

dwool36 said:


> When I first set it up 1 year ago, before I found fishforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the pics!


----------

